# Catchmore brand perch rig.



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

New to perch rigs and got the Catchmore brand I like the idea of it being tangle free. Trying to decipher which end is weighted and which is tied to the main line. I assume the quick release goes onto a sinker. Anyone have experience with this brand?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I tried looking for a picture of one of their rigs. All the pictures have them rolled up in the package. Have not perch fished in years.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> I tried looking for a picture of one of their rigs. All the pictures have them rolled up in the package. Have not perch fished in years.


Yeah that’s the issue I’m having too. I’m pretty confident I just attached a sinker to the quick release end. Thanks for researching though.


----------



## Perchmaster (Jun 4, 2019)

Any perch spreaders I have used had the snap on the bottom for the weight


----------

